# Phosguard v/s BRS GFO



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

Based on your personal experience using phosguard and BRS GFO (regular one), which one would you say is better? Are they the same or one is better than the other one?

I'm currently using phosguard to get rid of phosphates and considering switching to BRS GFO if it's better quality.

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes, it is

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Iam using BRS GFO and it has worked wondrous for my tanks. I have no experience with phosguard though.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for your replies - do you have to rinse prior to using?

I rinse the phosguard prior to using but not much comes out of it.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

goldfish said:


> thanks for your replies - do you have to rinse prior to using?
> 
> I rinse the phosguard prior to using but not much comes out of it.


For the brs I have it rinse it.

PEWPEW!


----------

